

Facebook, MySpace, slammed for not introducing 'help button to protect kids' - tjsnyder
http://in.news.yahoo.com/139/20091118/854/ttc-facebook-myspace-slammed-for-not-int.html

======
jacquesm
What a nonsense, as if having a button is guaranteed to make a difference. If
you're under thirteen you shouldn't be on facebook or myspace anyway.

Does school come with a button to alert 'trained child protection officers' ?
The playground ? The mall ?

If you know how to set up facebook in the first place you should also know how
to kick people off your 'friends' list and how to delete stuff from your
comment wall that you don't want to have there.

This simply seems like a media based ploy to put pressure on facebook and
myspace to 'comply' with something they have no obligation for.

They are well within their rights to adopt a wait-and-see stance, this trial
by media and 'think of the children' stuff is not helping anybody.

It is funny how a group that is against the bullying of children is
effectively bullying websites.

